# Russian martial arts



## moustafaraslan (Oct 4, 2008)

my friend has been telling me about Draka can someone explain to me exactly what it is because i know it has striking but also something about throws im confused. Also does Sambo have any striking attacks? and what does Systema do?


----------



## jarrod (Oct 4, 2008)

i have no idea what draka is.  as for sambo, there are different emphasis within it.  for example, you have sport sambo which is purely grappling, then there is combat sambo which contains strikes & looks similar to mma.  then there is self-defense or military sambo, which includes grappling, strikes, & weapons defence.  i'll let someone else answer about systema.

jf


----------



## Skpotamus (Oct 4, 2008)

Draka was a style of kickboxing with rules very similar to San Shou or Sanda.  Essentially, Americanized Muay Thai rules with throws and takedowns allowed.  

Check out the RMA forum on here for more info on everything.


----------



## moustafaraslan (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks you guys and i'm gonna look in the rma section


----------

